# ACS QL3 Wait Time



## Johnny Cage (1 May 2011)

I will be OT'd to ACS in July and I was wondering if anyone knows how long I will have to wait to be course loaded on my QL3.  I was doing some research on the DNET  and PARRA says that there is over 150 members on BTL (Don't know if they are awaiting training or not?).  AT CFSATE's website it says there is courses starting every 3 months and the max load is 8 per course. Just wondering how many of these courses end up being zero loaded and is it first come serve or do OT's get loaded first?

Thanks


----------



## Johnny Cage (9 May 2011)

I made an error in my previous post.  There is actually a max course load of 12 vice 8.


----------



## Bubbs25 (10 May 2011)

Hey JohnnyCage,

I recieved my OT to ACSTECH Apr 2010 and was to be posted to Borden Aug 2010 but all posting messages to borden were cancelled.  Well I am finally getting posted to Borden for ACS TECH.  I have been on OJT since July last year and according to my message, common core this august and QL3 ACS Mid Nov.  I know you have mentioned over 150 BTL mbrs.  That is an impressive number and yes that many waiting to be trained. We had a few people posted to Edmonton that have came off there ACS 3's over the last few months and were in borden for a couple of years.  You have to be patient with the time that you have to wait.  

Are you posted to borden this summer or is that when you are officially OT'd?

I asked one of our ACS 3's graduates what is it like for an OT going on course.  He mentioned its a seniority thing to be loaded on course.  He was on one course and because someone had more TI.. he got moved to another course.  

I am sure others that may have been there and done the whole borden experience may be able to tell you more if they are on this site.

I hope this answers some questions you may have. Feel free to ask as many questions as needed and I am sure others will answer any you may have.
Best of luck and maybe see you in Borden.

Bubbs25


----------



## Johnny Cage (12 May 2011)

Thanks for the reply Bubbs25.  I received my offer on March 9th.  I am officially OT'd on July 13th and my message says I go to the nearest BTL, which is in Greenwood where I'm posted now.  No idea what is in store for me after that?  I take it you are posted in Edmonton?  Are you working at the ACS shop and if so are you getting trade related training that will give you a heads up on your QL3?  Hopefully I don't have to wait too long but regardless I will be on cloud nine once I go Air Force!


----------



## Bubbs25 (3 Jun 2011)

Johnny Cage said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply Bubbs25.  I received my offer on March 9th.  I am officially OT'd on July 13th and my message says I go to the nearest BTL, which is in Greenwood where I'm posted now.  No idea what is in store for me after that?  I take it you are posted in Edmonton?  Are you working at the ACS shop and if so are you getting trade related training that will give you a heads up on your QL3?  Hopefully I don't have to wait too long but regardless I will be on cloud nine once I go Air Force!



Good day Johnny Cage,
Yes I am working at the ACS shop at 408 Sqn.  I have got some training towards the trade as the types of tooling they use, rivets, sewing, some welding and painting and especially looking up CFTO's ( Technical Orders)We cant do any aircraft work as we are only OJT's but do help out where we can.  Its a little advantage prior to going on course but with the Op tempo there its hard to learn alot about certain things as they always have aircraft being used.  

about going airforce, what trade did you OT from?  Its alot more relaxed and if you were or are army you'll notice a huge change.  Im still trying to get use to the new Lingo and names for people. ( Ie  SAMEO, SAMS, AMCRO, ALSE, AMSE, ETO, SNAGS) and these are just some of the new accronims we have learned.

One thing, I hope you get on course before the year ends as I have heard that the ACS course is going to lose Machining and Welding and replace that time periods with ALSE ( Air Life Support Equipment )

Best of luck and congrats again on the OT.
Anymore questions at all dont hesitate to message me.

Bubbs 25


----------



## acymra (26 Jul 2011)

Maybe you guys can help me out. I'm OT to ACS tech, I haven't got a posting msg yet but when I do what's going to happen? Am I being sent to Borden to in a pat platoon till a course starts or will they put me on OJT?


----------

